# Wyndham Ocean Walk, 2BR LO, Aug 27-Sep 3.  $700



## chapjim (Jul 27, 2016)

Ocean Walk has two kinds of 2BR lock off units.  This one has a 1BR Deluxe unit with an ocean front balcony and a 1BR suite with no view at all (except a corridor).

Altogether, you get two bedrooms (with doors), two king beds, two queen sleeper-sofas, one full kitchen, one mini-kitchen, two living/dining areas (one larger than the other), two washer/dryers.

PM me, please.


----------



## NJCOBRA10tha (Jul 29, 2016)

Uhm where is this?


----------



## deemarket (Jul 29, 2016)

*Please post LOCATION of Timeshare when listing  - Thanks*

Looked it up.  Wyndham Ocean Walk is at 200 N Atlantic Ave, Daytona Beach, Florida.

I can't be the only one who doesn't know where all these timeshares are located.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 29, 2016)

NJCOBRA10tha said:


> Uhm where is this?



Yes. Daytona Beach, FL.


----------



## Bob61 (Jul 31, 2016)

Beach Star said:


> Looked it up.  Wyndham Ocean Walk is at 200 N Atlantic Ave, Daytona Beach, Florida.
> 
> I can't be the only one who doesn't know where all these timeshares are located.


Agreed, but it is better for OP if they post city and state on their post as it will provide ability to search.  And well it just makes sense for them to do so so that everyone doesn't need to do a search.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Jul 31, 2016)

Bob61 said:


> Agreed, but it is better for OP if they post city and state on their post as it will provide ability to search.  And well it just makes sense for them to do so so that everyone doesn't need to do a search.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk



I get it and if I could edit the heading, I would.  

On the other hand, Wyndham Ocean Walk is one of the largest and most popular resorts on Florida's East Coast, hardly an obscure facility.  My target audience is mostly people who are familiar with the resort.

And, to make an admittedly snarky comment, in less time than it takes to submit a post on TUG, typing "Wyndham Ocean Walk" in a browser would answer the question.


----------



## Bob61 (Aug 1, 2016)

chapjim said:


> I get it and if I could edit the heading, I would.
> 
> On the other hand, Wyndham Ocean Walk is one of the largest and most popular resorts on Florida's East Coast, hardly an obscure facility.  My target audience is mostly people who are familiar with the resort.
> 
> And, to make an admittedly snarky comment, in less time than it takes to submit a post on TUG, typing "Wyndham Ocean Walk" in a browser would answer the question.


I was not being snarky so calm down and take it in manner intended.  It was a suggestion.  I was looking for rental in Florida. I'm not looking for a particular place.

Anyways I use the search to find listings, I figure that's why they offer a search.  If responder to your message hadn't included Florida in their response I would not have found this. Guess I would have been ahead as I wouldn't have been subjected to your rudeness.

FYI you don't need to edit the header, just update in your listing.  I see many don't include the location in their postings, guess they feel like you everyone should do a search on every listing.

Best of luck with unloading your rental.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Aug 2, 2016)

Bob61 said:


> I was not being snarky so calm down and take it in manner intended.  It was a suggestion.  I was looking for rental in Florida. I'm not looking for a particular place.
> 
> Anyways I use the search to find listings, I figure that's why they offer a search.  If responder to your message hadn't included Florida in their response I would not have found this. Guess I would have been ahead as I wouldn't have been subjected to your rudeness.
> 
> ...



I never said your comment was snarky.  I said my comment was snarky!

And, after a period of time, posts cannot be edited.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 8, 2016)

Still available.

This is the week ending the Saturday of Labor Day weekend.  Easy getting home because nobody is on the road.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 11, 2016)

*No Longer Available*

Canceled unrented reservation.

Thanks for looking!


----------

